# DDEtest Sinumeric 840D



## sirop (22 März 2015)

*DDEtest Sinumerik 840D*

Hallo.


Ich versuche gerade mit Sinumerik DDE Server in C++ zu kommunizieren.


1. Zuvor wollte ich mit DDEtest.exe grundsätzlich die DDE Verbindung prüfen.







Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Auf NCU kann ich bereits zugreifen, doch sicherheitshalber wollte ich wissen,
was "CmdSet" ( rot umrandet im Bild) bedeutet.


2. Man keine ja lokale/interne Variablen im NCDDE Server erzeugen
mit 

```
NEW (VarName , Wert)
```


und dann mit 

```
Animate ( VarName)
```
"animieren".


Kann ich also im DDEtest  den Command einfach auf Execute umstellen und, z.Bsp.,

```
NEW(test,10)
```
eingeben.


Sollte es so einfach funktionieren?


Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

*DDEtest Sinumerik 840D*

Irgendwas ist bei mir beim Editieren schief gelaufen.
Also das Gleiche nochmal:

Hallo.


Ich versuche gerade mit Sinumerik DDE Server in C++ zu kommunizieren.


1. Zuvor wollte ich mit DDEtest.exe grundsätzlich die DDE Verbindung prüfen.








Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Auf NCU kann ich bereits zugreifen, doch sicherheitshalber wollte ich wissen,
was "CmdSet" ( rot umrandet im Bild) bedeutet.


2. Man keine ja lokale/interne Variablen im NCDDE Server erzeugen
mit 

```
NEW (VarName , Wert)
```


und dann mit 

```
Animate ( VarName)
```
"animieren".


Kann ich also im DDEtest  den Command einfach auf Execute umstellen und, z.Bsp.,

```
NEW(test,10)
```
eingeben.


Sollte es so einfach funktionieren?


Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

> was "CmdSet" ( rot umrandet im Bild) bedeutet.



ich glaube damit kannst du so Blockoperation anstossen - also alle Zeilen von oben als Request ausfuehren (egal was in der 1. Zeile steht) usw. - habe ich aber noch nie gebraucht



> Sollte es so einfach funktionieren?



warum nicht?

und falls das DDE gefriemel doch zu nervig ist gibts noch die AGLink Bibliothek von Deltalogic welche direkt das SPS und NCK-Protkoll spricht


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich glaube damit kannst du so Blockoperation anstossen - also alle Zeilen von oben als Request ausfuehren (egal was in der 1. Zeile steht) usw. - habe ich aber noch nie gebraucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Habe gerade selbst herausgefunden, dass es so einfach geht mit:

```
New(test, 10)
Animate(test)
```
und dann einen Hotlink setzen.


Zu DeltaLogic: man braucht also keinen Umweg über DDE, falls man AGLink DeltaLogic einsetzt?

Was sind da die Lizenzkosten bei DeltaLogic bzw. welche Lizenz ist die richtige: Einzellizenz oder Entwicklerlizenz, denn ich entwickle ja gerade?
Wenn eine solche Frage nicht zu indiskret fürs Forum ist...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

> Zu DeltaLogic: man braucht also keinen Umweg über DDE, falls man AGLink DeltaLogic einsetzt?




nein das SPS und das NCK-Protokoll fuer Profibus/Ethernet werden direkt implementiert - DDE ist da zum Glück nicht mehr im Spiel - läuft ja z.B. auch unter Linux




> Was sind da die Lizenzkosten bei DeltaLogic bzw. welche Lizenz ist die richtige: Einzellizenz oder Entwicklerlizenz, denn ich entwickle ja gerade?




Eine Einzellizenz ist für einen Entwickler und eine Verbindungsart(840D-SL: TCP/IP, 840D-PL: Profibus) - die Anzahl der angebundenen/verteilten NCKs ist nicht relevant
Entwicklerlizenz offen bei der Anzahl Entwickler - den Rest findest du diskret auf der Homepage


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> nein das SPS und das NCK-Protokoll fuer Profibus/Ethernet werden direkt implementiert - DDE ist da zum Glück nicht mehr im Spiel - läuft ja z.B. auch unter Linux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, vielen Dank nochmals für die Info.

Falls uns der Umweg über DDE zu langsam erscheint, wäre AGLink DeltaLogic Einzellizenz wohl die passende Lösung für uns.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

> Falls uns der Umweg über DDE zu langsam erscheint



meine Entscheidung für AGLink basierte (neben der Geschwindigkeit) eher auf der besseren Stabilität und Zugriff auf echte NCK-Fehlercodes

In fast jedem HMI Advanced Update/Hotfix Log kommt irgendwo der NCDDE mit Verbesserungen bei hochsporadischen Abstürzen oder Fehlerverbesserungen vor - und ich habe das jahrelang auch erleben dürfen


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

Nur so aus Neugier

Was wollt ihr denn mit dem NCDDE machen - NCK-Variablen lesen/schreiben, Dateien transferieren/auswählen?


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugier
> 
> Was wollt ihr denn mit dem NCDDE machen - NCK-Variablen lesen/schreiben, Dateien transferieren/auswählen?



Ja, zwei Parameter auslesen, auswerten, quasi Echtzeit plotten und  mit PI(?)  das Ganze starten/stoppen.
Wir wollen bis auf 1/10 Sekunde schnell sein.
Ich hoffe, der Siemens DDE Server macht da mit.

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch andere DDE Server für Siemens von anderen Anbietern,
die scheinen aber nicht weniger zu kosten als eine AGLink Einzellizenz.

Kann man übrigens AGLink API in irgendeiner Art Simulationsmodus benutzen?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

> Ja, zwei Parameter auslesen, auswerten, quasi Echtzeit plotten und mit PI(?) das Ganze starten/stoppen.
> Wir wollen bis auf 1/10 Sekunde schnell sein.



das auslesen müsste schnell genug sein - PI-Dienste zum Starten/Stoppen von NC-Programme gibt es nicht (falls das gemeint war) - da müsst ihr über SPS-Variablen drann



> Ich hoffe, der Siemens DDE Server macht da mit.



denke schon - wenn die NC nicht sehr belastet ist



> Ansonsten gibt es ja noch andere DDE Server für Siemens von anderen Anbietern,
> die scheinen aber nicht weniger zu kosten als eine AGLink Einzellizenz.



ich kennen keinen anderen Anbieter mit einer direkten Kommunikationslösung für Sinumerik(NCK) - für Simatic (S7 SPS) gibt es viele - welche Anbieter meinst du?
die 840D besteht aus einem NC-Kern(mit NC-Variablen, PI-Diensten) und einer S7-SPS (mit SPS-Variablen, PI-Diensten) - beide nutzen unterschiedliche Protokolle



> Kann man übrigens AGLink API in irgendeiner Art Simulationsmodus benutzen?



Mir ist nichts bekannt


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich kennen keinen anderen Anbieter mit einer direkten Kommunikationslösung für Sinumerik(NCK) - für Simatic (S7 SPS) gibt es viele - welche Anbieter meinst du?
> die 840D besteht aus einem NC-Kern(mit NC-Variablen, PI-Diensten) und einer S7-SPS (mit SPS-Variablen, PI-Diensten) - beide nutzen unterschiedliche Protokolle



Ich dachte, z.Bsp., an
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...cpiph1-ethernet-tcpip-rfc1006-und-iso-h1.html

aber wenn dieser DDE Server zu Sinumerik 840D in keiner Weise passt,
dann gut wieder was gelernt, ich komme ja eher aus C++ Ecke.


----------



## RobiHerb (23 März 2015)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man die AG Link auch kostenlos testen kann. Die Lizenz poppt alle 5 Minuten oder so auf und verlangt einen Neustart.

Mit DDE hatten wir vorher auch nur Trouble und ich vermute mal, es ist sowieso eine Sache, die seit 1995 schon von Microsoft nur noch aus Tradition weiter mit in Windows verblieben ist.


----------



## sirop (23 März 2015)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ich kennen keinen anderen Anbieter mit einer direkten Kommunikationslösung für Sinumerik(NCK) - für Simatic (S7 SPS) gibt es viele - welche Anbieter meinst du?
> die 840D besteht aus einem NC-Kern(mit NC-Variablen, PI-Diensten) und einer S7-SPS (mit SPS-Variablen, PI-Diensten) - beide nutzen unterschiedliche Protokolle


Ich dachte, z.Bsp. an
http://industrial.softing.com/de/pr...cpiph1-ethernet-tcpip-rfc1006-und-iso-h1.html

Aber wenn dieser DDE Server zu Sinumerik 840D bzw. deren NCK in keiner Weise passt,
dann gut, wieder was gelernt, ich komme ja eher aus C++ Ecke.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (23 März 2015)

> Aber wenn dieser DDE Server zu Sinumerik 840D bzw. deren NCK in keiner Weise passt



passt in keinster Weise


----------

